# UK- cononoscomy



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi ,im having a conoloscomy in a few months, and have not been tols nay of the details yet from my doctor.just wanted to know from people in the Uk what prep they use and if they put you to sleep or not?


----------



## batesy (Jul 7, 2002)

HiI"m having one done this coming week, it will be my second.I think it varies from hospital to hospital as to whether they sedate you or not.I"d insist on being sedated, I could not go through it without.I must admit I was terrified when I had my first one, but with the sedation, it was not as bad as I was expecting, the worst part is the medicine to clear you out the day before,don"t leave the house!!!!, I"ve been given Picolax both times.Hope this helpsGood Luck.


----------

